# How long



## trip (Dec 27, 2010)

Do you think it will be before, we see the Kindle 2. Like everything else, a newer, better model, is on the drawing board..I hope we have a long way till that day.. I am slowly working my way around this baby,but I am in love


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome Trip!  We are, in fact, on the Kindle 4 (or maybe 5) by now. 

The first Kindle was born in November 2007 and sold out within minutes. But they made more. 

The second Kindle came along in February of 2009 and also sold well!

The third Kindle arrived at the end of August 2010. . .it's still sold as the Kindle Keyboard.

At the end of September of 2011 the 4th Kindle arrived -- lower price point and lacking some features of earlier models but immediately a success.  

And then in the middle of November the Kindle Touch and Kindle Fire were released.  Some consider the Touch the Kindle 5. . .and of course the Fire is a different branch of the family tree altogether.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I think Trip may mean the Fire 2.  Or whatever Amazon's next tablet is called!

There's talk of a new model, probably with a larger screen, being released next Spring or Summer, but nobody outside Amazon knows for sure, and they won't tell!


----------



## trip (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes thanks, I did indeed mean the Fire 2....I've had  my other one for several years now..I am just wishing I loved the Fire in the same way...hopefully that will come soon


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Other than a few missing features (camera, mic, more memory), the specs are pretty good. Hopefully software updates will make the Fire even better. 

Sent from my gTablet using Tapatalk.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

Xopher said:


> Other than a few missing features (camera, mic, more memory), the specs are pretty good. Hopefully software updates will make the Fire even better.
> 
> Sent from my gTablet using Tapatalk.


Maybe some more Memory ..but I have absolutely no need for a camera, Nor do I want to attempt to shove a larger any screen tablet in my pocket like I can do with the fire...... The major shortcoming with my fire is the Volume control and the inability to shop on the Android market ..

My BIG WISH is for the fire to be be able to download a lot of my favorite apps on my smart phone ..have to wait until the developers rework these apps

Bob G.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I would love to see a microphone jack. Then I could Skype on the Fire.


----------

